# DEAD POOL 2018



## Nosmo King (Dec 5, 2017)

It's that time of year again!  Here's how the Dead Pool works.

Name ten celebrities from any venue; sports, showbusiness, politics, business, etc. who you believe will not see New Year's Day 2019.

Pick the most dead folks and win our prize!  This year's prize is a valuable piece of locally made Fiestaware!

This is not a wish list.  Don't just name your political oppositions n and think it's cute.

Enter before 11:59 pm EDT December 31, 2017.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 5, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> It's that time of year again!  Here's how the Dead Pool works.
> 
> Name ten celebrities from any venue; sports, showbusiness, politics, business, etc. who you believe will not see New Year's Day 2019.
> 
> ...




Bill and hilary clinton....not because they are democrats, but because of bad health and evil destroys you eventually......kevin spacey...suicide.....mick jager, the other guy from the Stones who was in Pirates of the Carribean......justin bieber...as an outlier......more later....


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 5, 2017)

After that story broke that Mike Pence was ready to ditch Trump and run with Rice...

Yeah the magic 8-Ball doesn't look good for Pence.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 5, 2017)

Lewdog     I suggest real heartily that  you find another leg to hump or fire hydrant to whiz on...


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 5, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Lewdog     I suggest real heartily that  you find another leg to hump or fire hydrant to whiz on...




As much as Trump is being known for DEMANDING allegiance from his group... you think this story about Pence is going to go without something happening?  You've lost your mind...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 5, 2017)

Lewdog 
The OP requests you try not to be cute in your political desires... RTFD and make a list of 10...


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 5, 2017)

Okay.  Before the hammerheads derail this thread...

1) Elizabeth Windsor, Queen of Great Britain

2) Phillip, Duke of Edinbough

(No, I haven't got anything against the House of Windsor.  They're just old!)

3) Bob Barker

4) Henry Kissinger 

5) Betty White

6) Y.A. Tittle

7) Jayzee (gotta have one younger person who flies too close to the sun)

8) Tony Bennett

9) George Herbert Walker Bush

And

10) Dan Rather


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 5, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Lewdog
> The OP requests you try not to be cute in your political desires... RTFD and make a list of 10...



Lol...so you spoke for the OP before the OP said anything.  That's pretty interesting.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 5, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog
> ...


If you don't want to enter the contest, okay.  But DBAAH.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 5, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...




I'm sorry..I went back and looked at last year's thread and we were allowed to have discussion.  So all of a sudden this year is different?  In fact there was a post listing several Democrats and other similar posts and you didn't say a damn thing about it.  I made ONE comment in this thread about Pence, which would have been the end of it, and now look where things have gone.

If you are going to be anything, even if it is a douche, at least be a consistent douche.


----------



## Zander (Dec 5, 2017)

Charlie Sheen
Kirk Douglas
John McCain
George HW Bush
Doris Day
Alec Baldwin
Carl Reiner
Bruce Jenner sorry already (dick) dead!
Ozzy Osbourne
Suge Knight
Jim Carey


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 5, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Last year's Dead Pool got derailed.  I hope this year is different.  

We have plenty of forums and threads to spout off about everything.  Let's try to make this particular thread on topic.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 5, 2017)

Zander said:


> Charlie Sheen
> Kirk Douglas
> John McCain
> George HW Bush
> ...


Good list!  I thought Doris Day was already dead.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2017)

Ten?  I would have to think about it.  For right now, I am going to guess one of the members of the Rolling Stones (those guys are really getting old!).  Betty White - she can't have too much time left.  So there is at least 2 for now.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ten?  I would have to think about it.  For right now, I am going to guess one of the members of the Rolling Stones (those guys are really getting old!).  Betty White - she can't have too much time left.  So there is at least 2 for now.


Try this site:

News


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2017)

You know the guy who played Carrie's dad on King of Queens and George's dad on Seinfeld.  I am adding him to my list too.  That guy has to be like 90 years old by now, and I'm pretty sure he is still alive!  

I feel kind of bad making such a list, TBH.  I wouldn't want to jinx these people or anything!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ten?  I would have to think about it.  For right now, I am going to guess one of the members of the Rolling Stones (those guys are really getting old!).  Betty White - she can't have too much time left.  So there is at least 2 for now.
> ...



I looked at the list on the link, but I don't think I know any of the people on it!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 5, 2017)

Bush the Elder
John McCain
Elton John
Raul Castro
Kim Jong-in
Neil Young
Iggy Pop
Pete "Charlie Hustle" Rose
George Wendt
Courtney Love


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 5, 2017)

Kirk Douglas
William Shatner
Betty White
Bill Clinton
George H. W. Bush
Jimmy Carter
Ruth Bader Ginsburg
Keith Richard
Steven Tyler
Charlie Sheen


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> You know the guy who played Carrie's dad on King of Queens and George's dad on Seinfeld.  I am adding him to my list too.  That guy has to be like 90 years old by now, and I'm pretty sure he is still alive!
> 
> I feel kind of bad making such a list, TBH.  I wouldn't want to jinx these people or anything!




You don't know who that is?

That's Ben Stiller's dad...

BTW his wife just died this year.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2017)

For politicians, I am going to go with Bill Clinton.  He has heart problems and has been looking pretty worn out the last few times I've seen him.  John McCain is a maybe.  He is old but he still seems to have a lot of energy and is pretty active still.  He's pretty tough so he might hang on for a while still.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You know the guy who played Carrie's dad on King of Queens and George's dad on Seinfeld.  I am adding him to my list too.  That guy has to be like 90 years old by now, and I'm pretty sure he is still alive!
> ...



Oh yeah.  I had forgotten he was Ben Stiller's dad.  I don't know his name but I know who he is obviously!  Funny guy.  I loved him in Seinfeld and King of Queens.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2017)

Y'all with the Betty White votes just don't get it.  Betty White is Forever.  And there's nothing you can do about that --- just ask Gracie



I'm letting Billy Graham go this year.  Invested at least two years, got zilch.  He's doing a Betty White on me.

I'll renominate H.W. Bush, that's one.
My dark horse just because I came across her name the other day and hadn't heard it for years -- Jaye P. Morgan

My baseball dark horse, Bobby Shantz.

More as I think of them.

Nosmo King  you'll have to replace Y.A. Tittle -- already left the building this year.

Btw I think John McCain should be ineligible.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I feel kind of bad making such a list, TBH. I wouldn't want to jinx these people or anything!



I know exactly what you mean.  That's why I'm not saying the name of Joni Mitchell.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2017)

Oh btw --- Kirk Douglas will be 101 on Saturday.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Oh btw --- Kirk Douglas will be 101 on Saturday.



Really?  Wow!  That is quite the milestone.  Good for him!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 6, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Okay.  Before the hammerheads derail this thread...
> 
> 1) Elizabeth Windsor, Queen of Great Britain
> 
> ...


Thanks to Pogo for pointing out the fact that legendary quarterback Y.A. Tittl has assumed room temperature.  So, let me substitute architect I.M. Pei at number six.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Okay.  Before the hammerheads derail this thread...
> 
> 1) Elizabeth Windsor, Queen of Great Britain
> 
> ...



I think Y A Tittle already died


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.  Before the hammerheads derail this thread...
> ...



Yabbut some cats get do-overs.  Mel Blanc was one.  Richard Pryor too.  And of course Mark Twain.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 6, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.  Before the hammerheads derail this thread...
> ...


Yeah.  That's why I called in I. M. Pei as a substitute.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh btw --- Kirk Douglas will be 101 on Saturday.
> ...



That's why his name keeps showing up here.  It's a Sagittarian thing we wouldn't understand. 

Dick van Dyke will be 92 next week.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2017)

Bush 41
Barbara Bush
Jimmy Carter
John McCain
Chuck Yeager
June Lockhart
Mel Brooks
Prince Philip
Kirk Douglas
Olivia de Havilland


----------



## Zander (Dec 6, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Sheen
> ...



Thanks, your list was pretty good too. 

As for Doris Day. I simply adore her. I hope she doesn't make the list. Here is what she looks like now (from April of 2017)


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 6, 2017)

george h.w. bush
hal holbrook
hulk hogan
keith richardson
randy travis
donald j. trump ....his diet...and age
charlie sheen
trace adkins
isabella rossillini
oj simpson


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> george h.w. bush
> hal holbrook
> hulk hogan
> keith richardson
> ...



Keith Richards?


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 6, 2017)

yea that one....rolling stones


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 6, 2017)

1. George HW Bush
2. Jimmy Carter
3. Carl Reiner
4. Kirk Douglas
5. Vera Lynn
6. Bob Dole
7. Billy Graham
8. Desmond Tutu
9. Stan Lee
10. Prince Philip


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 6, 2017)

yall are just picking old people or low hanging fruit


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 6, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> yall are just picking old people or low hanging fruit



I know. I'm a conservative bettor.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 6, 2017)

i think i had one this year so you got to do better than me...


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 6, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> yall are just picking old people or low hanging fruit


How many years did Pope John Paul II hang in there?  He cost me I don't know how many steak dinners!  So, yeah!  I'm hedging on the elderly.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > yall are just picking old people or low hanging fruit
> ...


How old is Pope Benedict?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm thinking there should be some kinda point system -- pick somebody who dies at 99, get one point.  98, two points, etc.

Just think how many points you would have racked up a year ago if you picked Roy Halladay.

I still think John McCain should be verboten.  That's cheatin'.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 6, 2017)

i think that was done one year.....subtract the persons age from 100 and those were your points ....lot of math


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 6, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> 1. George HW Bush
> 2. Jimmy Carter
> 3. Carl Reiner
> 4. Kirk Douglas
> ...




Screw you!  Screw you all to hell!  Stan Lee?  SCREW YOU.  GOOD DAY SIR!


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 6, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> i think that was done one year.....subtract the persons age from 100 and those were your points ....lot of math




Math?  Can I put down Common Core Math to die?


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 6, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


90!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2017)

y


Nosmo King said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


He always looked like a zombie


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 6, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> y
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> ...


Name a pope who didn't.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> I'm thinking there should be some kinda point system -- pick somebody who dies at 99, get one point.  98, two points, etc.
> 
> Just think how many points you would have racked up a year ago if you picked Roy Halladay.
> 
> I still think John McCain should be verboten.  That's cheatin'.



Why is that cheating?  

I'm still going with Betty White.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 7, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > y
> ...



I bet Pope Joan didn't.  If she was young enough to give birth, yanno....


----------



## Pogo (Dec 7, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking there should be some kinda point system -- pick somebody who dies at 99, get one point.  98, two points, etc.
> ...



It's cheating because he's already diagnosed with a cancer that is notoriously inescapable.  It's kinda stating the obvious.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2017)

Zander said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



She would go from "Please Don't Eat the Daisies" to Pushing up Daisies


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2017)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Jimmy Carter is still alive


----------



## Pogo (Dec 7, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Carter didn't have that type of cancer.  And reportedly what he did have he wiped out.

Fun fact -- everybody in Carter's family, including both his parents and all his siblings, died young (50s-60s at the most) and all of the same thing -- pancreatic cancer.  And he's 93.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 7, 2017)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I'm thinking John McCain would be a bold choice for a NOT-Dead Pool ..... people who will indeed survive 2018.

Pogo's Not-Dead Pool 2018, partial list -- these people will still be warm on 1/1/2019


Betty White (will be 96 by then on verge of 97)
Dick van Dyke (93)
Jimmy Carter (94)
Billy Graham (100)
Jaye P. Morgan (87)

note how I have Jaye P. Morgan both on the Dead and Not-Dead pool.  That's called hedging yer bets.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well then so would picking someone who is 95 years old!


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 8, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




That's not always true, lots of people die around the holidays.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Nope, not if they're in good shape.  I believe Betty White is 95, for one.  Billy Graham's over 95 and he's failed to come through for me for two years..  But regardless of age the type of cancer John McCain reportedly has is supposed to be most dead-end.  His impending death is for all intents and purposes already under way.  That's not the case for Betty White, Billy Graham, Kirk Douglas, etc etc etc.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Doesn't Kirk Douglas have cancer or something too?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



 Haven't heard that.  If he does I might pick him up for the list 

I don't know squat about Olivia deHavilland but she's 101 as well.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Michael Douglas his son does.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 8, 2017)

This sort of thread reminds me of a tune....ah one and ah too and

​


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh, I wasn't sure.  I just remember hearing something about it recently.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 8, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




How much had you heard... because it is kind of odd.  He blames his mouth cancer on HPV, from giving oral sex.  

Oral sex and throat cancer: Michael Douglas HPV report spotlights "epidemic" - CBS News


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



I don't know.  I vaguely remember hearing something about it.  It could have been on the Today Show or something, but honestly, I don't even remember.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2017)

Burt Reynolds is pretty old and looking rather frail.  I think I will add him.  So my list so far . . . 

1.  Burt Reynolds.
2.  Bill Clinton.  
3.  Betty White.  
4.  Jerry Stiller.  
5.  Estelle Harris (she played George's mother on Seinfeld).  
6.  Angela Lansbury.  

So I have to come up with 4 more.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2017)

Only a few days left.....

John McCain is still ticking


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 26, 2017)

Olivia DeHaviland
Kirk Douglas
GHW Bush
Hillary Clinton
Harry Reid
Barbara Bush
Shirley MacLaine
Doris Day
Queen Elizabeth
Kevin Spacey


----------



## miketx (Dec 26, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog     I suggest real heartily that  you find another leg to hump or fire hydrant to whiz on...
> ...


What CEO allows any  employee to be dis-loyal? LOL!


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 26, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Go ahead an make it. If I were famous it would not bother me to be on it.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 26, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Olivia DeHaviland
> Kirk Douglas
> GHW Bush
> Hillary Clinton
> ...



Interesting that it consists of two elements: (A) really old people, and (B) Democrats.

DDS methinks.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 26, 2017)

Deadpool, you say?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2017)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Guess you aren't a Gone with the Wind fan


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Okay.  Before the hammerheads derail this thread...
> 
> 1) Elizabeth Windsor, Queen of Great Britain
> 
> ...


Excellent list.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm going with George Soros.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Nope, never seen it.  And frankly I don't give a damn.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2017)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Try Robin Hood with Errol Flynn


----------



## Pogo (Dec 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



OK thanks for the tip.

Poolmaster --- I'm adding Robin Hood and Errol Flynn to my Dead Pool list.  They's goin' down.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2017)

Few hours left to get your picks in


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 31, 2017)

1. Charlie Sheen ( Someone will kill him )

2. George H.W. Bush

3. Hillary Clinton

4. John McCain

5. Justice Kennedy

6. Justin Bieber

7. Kim Il-un

8. Matt Lauer

9. Kelly Rippa

10. Mark Cuban


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 1, 2018)

I know it is past the dead line (no pun intended) for the dead Pool, but I feel I need to make an Honorable Mention...

11. Charles Krauthammer


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 1, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I know it is past the dead line (no pun intended) for the dead Pool, but I feel I need to make an Honorable Mention...
> 
> 11. Charles Krauthammer


He looks dead already


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 26, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> 1. George HW Bush
> 2. Jimmy Carter
> 3. Carl Reiner
> 4. Kirk Douglas
> ...



Sadly, Billy Graham has passed on at 99


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > 1. George HW Bush
> ...


You're off to a good start


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2018)

I got another one -- Zell Miller, 86.  Added to Billy Graham.
Next year I'm taking Lyndon LaRouche.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 24, 2018)

Pogo said:


> I got another one -- Zell Miller, 86.  Added to Billy Graham.
> Next year I'm taking Lyndon LaRouche.



I checked the thread, and I don't see where you went on record with Zell Miller as one of your picks.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I got another one -- Zell Miller, 86.  Added to Billy Graham.
> ...



He was, uh, grandfathered from a previous year.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bush 41
> *Barbara Bush*
> Jimmy Carter
> John McCain
> ...


Sadly, Barbara Bush passed away


----------



## boedicca (Jun 6, 2018)

I did not make a list this year, but will note three passings:

1. Dwight Clark    - 61 
2. Kate Spade - 55
3. The Last Munchkin - Jerry Maren - 98


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 6, 2018)

boedicca said:


> I did not make a list this year, but will note three passings:
> 
> 1. Dwight Clark    - 61
> 2. Kate Spade - 55
> 3. The Last Munchkin - Jerry Maren - 98



Jerry Maren had a lengthy career


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 6, 2018)

I think one of the biggest surprises of the year is Bruno Sammartino.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 6, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> I think one of the biggest surprises of the year is Bruno Sammartino.


Wrestlers die young


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 6, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I think one of the biggest surprises of the year is Bruno Sammartino.
> ...




He was 83.  Not necessarily young, but in the last public appearance I saw him in he looked pretty good.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 7, 2018)

I don't think anybody called it but Red Schoendienst just joined the Choir Invisible.

Red Schoendienst, "Mister Cardinal" Dies at 95


----------



## boedicca (Jun 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I did not make a list this year, but will note three passings:
> ...




And he had a good life.  Nice article:

Jerry Maren, last surviving munchkin from 'The Wizard of Oz,' dies at 98


----------



## skye (Jul 14, 2018)

Nancy Sinatra Sr., the childhood sweetheart of Frank Sinatra who became the first of his four wives and the mother of his three children, has died. She was 101.

Her daughter, Nancy Sinatra Jr., tweeted that her mother died Friday and a posting on her web page said she died at 6.02pm but didn't indicate where she died.

"She was a blessing and the light of my life," her daughter said.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 27, 2018)

John McCain. RIP

I know many people had him but it is sad to see the Maverick go
One of the great Senators of our generation


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 13, 2018)

Sadly, Stan Lee passed away at 95

A cultural icon and billions of dollars have been made off his work


----------



## skye (Nov 26, 2018)

Good Night Bernardo Bertolucci

you were among the   very best best!

RIP


Bernardo Bertolucci, Oscar-Winning Director of ‘The Last Emperor,’ Dies at 77


----------



## skye (Nov 26, 2018)

Berolucci and Brando on the set of "The Last Tango in Paris" 1970s


----------



## skye (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm sad ....everybody is dying

Everybody who was worthwhile 

What is left?

I won't say it


----------



## skye (Nov 26, 2018)

It doesn't matter if the savages here have never heard your name

You were an amazing Director! 


And you will be missed.


( B Bertolucci )


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2018)

Sadly Bush 41 passed away

One of the last great Republicans


----------



## Pogo (Dec 7, 2018)

I'd like to see a "Not-dead pool" for '19.  People who are over 90 that one predicts will still be kicking in '20.

Early short list: Dick vanDyke (93 next week), Kirk Douglas (102 on Sunday), Jimmy Carter (94), Ken Nordine (98) maybe Bob Dole (95) and --- just for Gracie  --- Betty White (97 next month).


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> I'd like to see a "Not-dead pool" for '19.  People who are over 90 that one predicts will still be kicking in '20.
> 
> Early short list: Dick vanDyke (93 next week), Kirk Douglas (102 on Sunday), Jimmy Carter (94), Ken Nordine (98) maybe Bob Dole (95) and --- just for Gracie  --- Betty White (97 next month).


You snot. You remember that Betty White is not my fav gal, lol. Still...I don't wish her dead. I just don't like her.


----------



## skye (Dec 18, 2018)

RIP 


Penny Marshall, 'Laverne & Shirley' Star Turned Director, Dies at 75


----------

